# ούτω άλλως πως



## Ambrose (Nov 19, 2008)

"...η παράλειψη κίνησης και διεκπεραίωσης της διαδικασίας έκπτωσης του αναδόχου παρά τη συνδρομή των αναγκαίων προϋποθέσεων, η παράλειψη έγκαιρης έγκρισης των επιμετρήσεων και των λογαριασμών του έργου και η χορήγηση εντολών για εκτέλεση εργασιών οι οποίες δεν προβλέπονται από την αρχική ή εγκεκριμένη συμπληρωματική σύμβαση, *ούτω άλλως πως *είναι επιτρεπτή η εκτέλεσή τους κατά τις κείμενες διατάξεις."

Αυτό το ούτω άλλως πως, τι εστί; Εννοεί δηλ. ακόμα κι αν η εκτέλεσή τους επιτρέπεται από τις κείμενες διατάξεις;

Υ.Γ. Αλλού το βρίσκω ως ούτε άλλως πως.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 19, 2008)

Εννοείτε ότι πρέπει να είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος. Αλλιώς δεν βγάζει νόημα.

"Ούτε άλλως πως" είναι σωστό. Δηλαδή, "ούτε με άλλο τρόπο". Και πάλι όμως, υπάρχει μια μικρή ασυνταξία, που ίσως να οφείλεται στο ότι δεν έχεις δώσει ολόκληρη την πρόταση από την αρχή της.


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2008)

οι οποίες δεν προβλέπονται από την αρχική ή εγκεκριμένη συμπληρωματική σύμβαση, ούτω ούτε άλλως πως είναι επιτρεπτή η εκτέλεσή τους κατά τις κείμενες διατάξεις

Απόδωσέ το ως εξής:
οι οποίες δεν προβλέπονται από την αρχική ή εγκεκριμένη συμπληρωματική σύμβαση ή των οποίων η εκτέλεση δεν επιτρέπεται από τις κείμενες διατάξεις κατά κάποιον άλλο τρόπο.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 19, 2008)

Τα συγχαρητήριά μου στον συντάκτη του νόμου 3623/2004! Είμαι περήφανος που στην εποχή μας (τέσσερα χρονάκια δεν είναι δα και μεγάλο διάστημα) γράφονται νόμοι σε τέτοια ελληνικά, τα οποία διευκολύνουν τα μέγιστα τον αναγνώστη να κατανοήσει το κείμενο!

Τέλος πάντων, κοίταξα στην ιστοσελίδα της Βουλής των Ελλήνων μήπως και καταλάβω κάτι από την αιτιολογική έκθεση ή την έκθεση της επιστημονικής υπηρεσίας της Βουλής. Τζίφος ! Καμία διευκρίνιση για την επίμαχη διάταξη. Αν αποτολμήσω κάτι θα έλεγα "ακόμη κι αν επιτρέπεται (η εκτέλεση των εργασιών) από τις ισχύουσες διατάξεις". Φυσικά μπορεί η εκ μέρους μου απόπειρα ερμηνείας να είναι φριχτά άστοχη. Απλά προσπαθώ να εξετάσω ενδεχόμενες ερμηνείες που δεν απαιτούν αντικαταστάσεις (γραμμάτων ή λέξεων) στο κείμενο. Ειδάλλως, συντάσσομαι ανεπιφύλακτα με την πρόταση του nickel (η οποία βασίζεται στην ιδέα της Alexandra. 

Και κάτι ακόμη: το ούτω δεν παίρνει πάντα "ς" όταν ακολουθεί φωνήεν;


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 19, 2008)

Το μόνο που βρήκα είναι στο ΛΝΕΓ: άλλως πως (από το αρχαίο άλλως πως) κάπως αλλιώς, κάπως διαφορετικά, με άλλον τρόπο.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 19, 2008)

nickel said:


> Απόδωσέ το ως εξής:
> οι οποίες δεν προβλέπονται από την αρχική ή εγκεκριμένη συμπληρωματική σύμβαση ή των οποίων η εκτέλεση δεν επιτρέπεται από τις κείμενες διατάξεις κατά κάποιον άλλο τρόπο.



Αυτό είναι! Αν σου πω ότι το κλικ στο δικό μου μυαλό έγινε όταν το "ούτε άλλως πως" έγινε "nor otherwise..."!

Αθήνα - Αρχαία Ελλάδα μέσω Λονδίνου... ΛΟΛ


----------

